# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Crossbow Assault

## Dundee

"Crossbow assault in Wairarapa"

Police are investigating a serious assault which occurred in the early hours of Sunday morning (20 November) in south Wairarapa.

At 3am, three men aged 18, 18 and 23 were confronted by a fourth man who fired a crossbow which struck the head of one of the group, after a confrontation at a remote address at Kahutara near Lake Ferry.

The arrow from the crossbow penetrated the skull of a 23-year-old man who received immediate treatment for his injuries at Masterton Hospital.

The victim is currently in Wellington Hospital ICU where his status remains serious but stable.

Police have spoken to several witnesses and conducted a number of scene examinations. 

A crossbow was recovered during one of those searches. 

All four men were known to each other. 

The assault is not gang-related and Police are confident there is no ongoing risk to the public.

A 21-year-old man has been arrested and is currently charged with assault while the full circumstances of the event are investigated. 

He was due to appear in the Masterton District Court today, Monday 21 November.

Police are not seeking anyone else in relation to their investigation.

I am very comfortable that we have spoken to all of the primary witnesses and that there is no risk to the public now or in the future from this group, says Detective Senior Sergeant Bysouth.

The victim and his family have been referred to Victim Support.

----------


## Gibo

:O O:

----------


## MassiveAttack

The danger to the public of assult crossbows is greatly underesitmated.  Do you know that crossbows have been used throughout history to commit religious hate crimes and crimes against woman\minorities?  As well as banning crossbows the gummberment should ban all materials that can be used to make crossbows and any 3d printer models for crossbow parts.  These are known in the crossbow community as 80% crossbow lowers or ghost crossbows.  A local gang pad has been raided and their stash of ghost crossbows has been confiscated (picture below).

----------


## Feral

I got pinged for not declaring my compound bow as a weapon when I came thru customs at wellington airport a couple of years back. Just took a moment to explain that it wasn't a restricted weapon and that no license or permit was required to buy one or own one... 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## sako75

Shite, now they will want to ban firearms and spearguns

----------


## Rushy

Cross bows is one thing but what about all of the severely angry and all of the really fucked off bows in society?

----------


## Nibblet

> Cross bows is one thing but what about all of the severely angry and all of the really fucked off bows in society?


Ha! 

Nice dad.

----------


## 300CALMAN

Just wait for the ban on silenced black assault bows with a rotary mags and lots of light and laser thingies attached. OMG pistol grips make them much more lethal!

----------


## shooternz

Jeez I gotta get me one of those they look real cool :Yuush:

----------


## madjon_

> Just wait for the ban on silenced black assault bows with a rotary mags and lots of light and laser thingies attached. OMG pistol grips make them much more lethal!
> 
> Attachment 59362


Nasty sneaky Froggy things,no match for an English Longbow :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gonetropo

> Nasty sneaky Froggy things,no match for an English Longbow


english longbow? which end does the oil leak out of ??

----------


## madjon_

> english longbow? which end does the oil leak out of ??


Loctite 501 :Thumbsup: the Bonnie don't leak no more.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> english longbow? which end does the oil leak out of ??


it's not the leaks that get me, its the lucas electrics that fail in the first big puddle and shut down your aiming system and the bolts that vibrate off causing you too loose your limbs after firing too many arrows!

----------


## Marty Henry

I see on the news tonight trees can be lethal weapons too and will soon have to be licensed if in a kindergarten

----------


## dirtyhabit

Farm worker found 3 guys who he apparently knew, stealing a 4 wheeler from the shed and fires a shot at them in the dark hitting the unlucky one...
Disciplined shooting I suppose but he'll be in for a biiig skate

----------


## Dead is better

[QUOTE=Feral;539027]I got pinged for not declaring my compound bow as a weapon when I came thru customs at wellington airport a couple of years back. Just took a moment to explain that it wasn't a restricted weapon and that no license or permit was required to buy one or own one... 

Sent from my GT

They tried that one on my Dad but he refused to accept it was a weapon and insisted they view it as 'sporting equipment'. No broadheads, just target points. Bow locked in case. The guy at the counter got the shits and just let him through

----------


## Dead is better

If that was his warning shot I'd hate to see his 'well aimed'

----------


## madjon_

> it's not the leaks that get me, its the lucas electrics that fail in the first big puddle and shut down your aiming system and the bolts that vibrate off causing you too loose your limbs after firing too many arrows!


Lucas,Prince of Darkness.all owners of British Marques are disciples  :Sad:

----------

